# Which one is the hottest interior of the moment?



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

this:









This is the new Merc GT interior, it looks incredible.

or this:










My two cents:

Audi have to use more leather...


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Have to admit I was very disappointed that the binnacle now appears to just be an extrusion of the dash whereas the Mk2 had a nice separately defined binnacle that could be (and looks great in) leather.

The interior is one area in which the Mk2 was head and shoulders above contemporaries, it really feels de-luxe if you go for extended leather and strikes just the right balance between details and minimalism. The Mk1 had a very luxurious interior too, with more designer features. The Mk3 seems a bit too minimalistic although the new dash screen is pretty impressive.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

The interior of that Merc looks awesome. I love the seats and the centre console. The only negative aspect for me in the infotainment screen which looks like it's just been stuck on the dash.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Audi TT Mk3 interior by far.

The digital pod is the future and i'm very must looking forward to trying the car later this year.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Lots of leather in the Mercedes GT for sure, but then it's expected to be £80k+ as a minimum

I imagine Audi will have a selection of extended leather packages that will be handsomely priced - we're getting a new A6 next month, and the Exclusive packages *start* at £5000!

Suffice to say, I've left it with the standard leather :lol:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm not a Merc fan at all but just for what appear to be proper analogue dials in the clock bin I'd take the Merc interior.
Impressive as the MK3 interior is... I can live without the main PlayStation instrument tech. If the 3 does turn out to be finally the real deal it would be a deal breaker but analogue instruments would be preferred. I don't care that Lamborghini, Ferrari etc have gone that way or it's the future.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I prefer the MK3 version of that color combination. Sitting in the Merc would remind me of sitting in a bathtub. Granted, an astonishingly beautiful, very fast bathtub. But, a bathtub.


----------



## badbob (Apr 15, 2014)

That Mercedes interior looks lovely to me!


----------



## diskreet (Mar 3, 2009)

The Merc interior is nicer in the sense it's all leather and metal, but the TT will be half or a third the cost. Considering that, it's amazing the interiors can be compared as favorably.

Style-wise, I prefer the simpler TT interior. I don't care about the 'luxury' aspect that much, and the lack of an ugly center screen really sells me.


----------

